# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Κλείσιμο κόμβου Attika #8415 - Παράκληση για εκπροσώπηση

## senius

*Κλείσιμο κόμβου Attika #8415 - Παράκληση για εκπροσώπηση*

Προήλθε απο εδώ :

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... &start=405


Εχω την υποχρέωση απέναντι στον Βαγγέλη γιατί ηταν ο πρώτος που μου έδωσε τα φώτα του, όταν συνδέθηκα σαν client επάνω του.

Λυπάμαι για όλα τα επακόλουθα.




> Παρακαλούνται οι yang,apollonas,kokkasgt,damn,alekrem να αναζητήσουν άλλα backbones.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ τον Δαμιανό για όλη την βοήθειά του και εύχομαι ο κόμβος #8415 να είναι ο τελευταίος κόμβος του AWMN που τη θέση του θα πάρει
> μια σύνδεση ADSL. 
> 
> Επίσης ευχαριστώ και όσους δεν κατάφεραν να με βοηθήσουν καθώς και τον φίλτατο stafan
> που με είχε δεχτεί στην αρχή της σύνδεσής μου με το AWMN. 
> 
> Μην ψάξετε γιατί δεν υπάρχει ούτε αυτός πλέον.
> ...



*
fon_hussan (01/12/2007,22:10):
Μετά από αίτηση (γύρω στην 5η σελίδα της συζήτησης) από τον ιδιοκτήτη του κόμβου Attika #8415, αλλάχτηκε λίγο ο τίτλος του θέματος περιέχοντας το 'παράκληση για εκπροσώπηση'.*

----------


## Themis Ap

::  

Μπορούμε να μάθουμε τι μεσολάβησε και είχε το θέμα τόσο αρνητική κατάληξη;

Από τα γραφόμενα θεωρούσα ότι όλα έβαιναν καλώς.

Κρίμα πάντως γιατί έτσι, ιδίως αν έχει παρθεί κάποια δικαστική απόφαση, ανοίγει ο ασκός του Αιόλου...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

εγώ δεν κατάλαβα τον "παραδειγματισμό"...

ποιός παραδειγμάτισε ποιόν, και σε ποιό θέμα?  ::

----------


## jpeppas

Από το: 
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=470081#p470081
και λοιπά thread που έχουν δημιουργηθεί...


Αν δεν γίνει κάτι *ΑΜΕΣΑ*από τον Σύλλογο και από ότι μέσα υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα, *you can kiss your AWMN Antenna's goodbye!!*

Θα προκύψει *δεδικασμένο* και όποιος κάνει αγωγή για κεραία AWMN θα έχει έτοιμη τροφή.....

Να δούμε αν ο Σύλλογος έχει λόγω να υφίσταται...

----------


## jpeppas

> εγώ δεν κατάλαβα τον "παραδειγματισμό"...
> 
> ποιός παραδειγμάτισε ποιόν, και σε ποιό θέμα?


Φαντάζομαι ότι ο τίτλος θα πρέπει να είναι "Παραδειγματισμός για το AWMN το κλεισιμο του κόμβου του Attika #8245"

----------


## senius

Ο αρχικος τίτλος αλλάχτηκε.

Θα προτεινα την *συνκατάθεση ολων μας* να τα βάλουμε κάτω και να δούμε τι γίνεται.

Παρακαλούμε τον Βαγγέλη να μας ενημερώσει, τι συνέβει.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

κάτσε να μας πει ο άνθρωπος τι έγινε πρώτα 
το ποιο πιθανό υποθέτω είναι να κουράστηκε με τα δικαστήρια και πήγε σε συμβιβασμό κατεβάζω την κεραία σταματάτε να με κυνηγάτε? 
Γιατί φέρνεται την καταστροφή αμέσως ο πρώτος είναι με περίεργους γείτονες που τραβιέται
που κολαει το τέλος του AWMΝ έλεος ρε παιδιά

----------


## yang

8415 ρε παιδιά..  :: 

(Η γλώσσα κόκαλα δεν έχει.........)

----------


## jpeppas

Δεν είναι μόνο θέμα αν κουράστηκε (ψυχικά) αλλά κυρίως ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ξετινάζεσαι *οικονομικά*.

Αν δεν υπάρχει δεδικάσμένο ΘΕΤΙΚΟ προς το θέμα , τότε όταν ο ΚΑΘΕ Μ**ΚΑΣ που δεν του κάθεται η γυναίκα του ή οποιά δεν έχει τίποτα καλύτερο να κάνει ή τελος πάντων όποιος είναι ημιμαθής, θα σε τρέξει στα δικαστήρια. 

Όταν έχεις ξοδέψει μια μικρή περιουσία, δεν σε παίρνει να ΜΗΝ κάνεις συμβίβασμό (ή να σταματήσεις να το κυνηγάς) και να χάσεις ΚΑΙ τα αβγά ΚΑΙ τα πασχάλια!!

Έμαθα μερικές λεπτομέρειες από τον Βαγγέλη, τις οποίες δεν θα μοιραστώ μαζί σας (πρέπει να βρω αν είναι γενικά ή ειδικά, αν θέλει ο Βαγγέλης να πει), που αγνοείται παντελώς και θα πέσετε από τα σύννεφα αν τις μάθετε. Απλά να σας πω ότι κρεμόμαστε από μια λεπτή κλωστή.....

----------


## badge

Κανείς δεν πρόκειται να φιλήσει τις κεραίες μου goodbye. Ας μη φέρνουμε την καταστροφή και ας σταθούμε ψύχραιμοι.

Απλά όταν σε ένα δικαστήριο δίνεται η διακριτική ευχέρεια να μην λύσει το γόρδιο δεσμό, και να πει _"Κύριοι βρείτε τα μόνοι σας"_, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα το κάνει. Και στην τελική αυτό συνέβη. Ήταν λίαν απίθανο ο Βαγγέλης να λάμβανε χαρτί στο χέρι που να έλεγε ξεκάθαρα ότι έχει απόλυτο δίκιο.

Φυσικά και θα πρέπει να μας απασχολεί το θέμα της νομικής προστασίας, αλλά αυτό που συνέβη στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν είναι χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα  ::

----------


## jpeppas

> Το ίδιο ισχύει και στη περίπτωση που υπάρχει άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη?


Η άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη, σε εξασφαλίζει στο να ανεβάσεις πάνω από τα 4 μέτρα ιστό, δηλαδή στα μάτια της πολεοδομίας.
Αλλά πάλι χρειάζεται σύμφωνη γνώμη της πολυκατοικίας. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι, ότι αφορά τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους της πολυκατοικίας, χρειάζεται απόφαση της ΓΣ με 50%+1 αλλιώς είσαι στον αέρα ...

----------


## jpeppas

> Vangel η κατοικία είναι ιδιοκτησία σου ή ενοίκιο?


Ιδιοκτησία του. Αν ήταν ένοικος και είχε το ΟΚ από τον ιδιοκτήτη του διαμερίσματός του, τι διαφορά θα είχε?

----------


## The Undertaker

ότι θα είχε και ο ιδιοκτήτης πρόβλημα...

@αλέξανδρε, πιστεύεις ότι αν πάνε τώρα 10 άτομα και δώσουν 50€ θα λύσεις το πρόβλημα του συλλόγου;  ::  πιστεύεις ότι με *1* δικαστήριο στην τσέπη δημιουργείς άμεσες προυποθέσεις για όλους;;  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

update!
σύμφωνα με κάποιους διαχειριστές και μια δικηγόρο που ρώτησα έχουμε:

α) ο διαχειριστής σου είναι ήδη παράνομος. εκ του νόμου μαζεύονται υπογραφές και συγκαλείται ΓΣ. Η την συγκαλεί αυτόματα (και αποφασίζει) όποιος έχει στην ιδιοκτησία του το 51% της οικοδομής. Δες νόμο 3741/1929 και τροποποιήσεις.
β) η πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα είναι και πρέπει να είναι ελεύθερη. όλοι πρέπει να έχουν κλειδί αν αυτό δεν βρίσκεται συνέχεια στην ταράτσα. αν σε κλείδωσε, τράβα του μήνυση να στρώσει. καλό θα ήταν να καλέσεις και αστυνομία, να πάει απευθείας να του τραβήξει το αυτί.
γ) η ταράτσα είναι κοινόχρηστος χώρος και δεν μπορεί να είναι "κτήση" κάποιου. επιτρέπεται όμως η χρήση της για ένα σκοπό που θα έχει την έγκριση της ΓΣ.
δ) αν δεν έχεις απόφαση ΓΣ, που να λέει ότι *πρέπει* να κατεβάσεις το pc (κανείς δεν μίλησε για τα πιάτα) δεν είναι νόμιμη η προσφυγή. το δικαστήριο (εκτός κι αν πέσεις σε παππού με ιδέες "5ghz = ραδιενέργεια" ) θα ζητήσει την πλειοψηφία.
ε) εφόσον θες, μπορείς να ζητήσεις αλλαγή καταστατικού αλλά θες το 100% των ιδιοκτητών. στην περίπτωσή σου, μάλλον αδύνατο.

και έπεται συνέχεια....

----------


## jpeppas

> update!
> ...
> ε) εφόσον θες, μπορείς να ζητήσεις αλλαγή καταστατικού αλλά θες το 100% των ιδιοκτητών. στην περίπτωσή σου, μάλλον αδύνατο.
> ...


Όπως είπα και παραπάνω, απόλυτη πλειοψηφία απαιτείται (συνήθως) μόνο για αλλαγή των ποσοστών (ψήφοι, έξοδα) και του ρόλου της πολυκατοικίας (πχ από σπίτια σε γραφεία).
Για τις υπόλοιπες αποφάσεις (πχ "μπορώ να βάλω κόμβο?") απαιτείται 50%+1

----------


## The Undertaker

θα μου το λύσει υποθέτω ο βαγγέλης ή ο ιωσήφ αν στείλουν το καταστατικό...

----------


## jpeppas

Πάντως, με βάση όλα τα παραπάνω, υπάρχει μέγαλη περίπτωση ότι ο τύπος έχει εξαπατήσει το δικαστήριο, προσκομίζοντας πλαστά έγγραφα (ψεύτικη ΓΣ).

Θα ήταν καλό να μας πει η κα.Σπυροπούλου αν παίζει κάτι εκεί..

----------


## The Undertaker

πιστεύεις ότι μας διαβάζει;;  ::  εγώ λέω μάλλον όχι.. και επειδή δεν μπορώ να πάω στην ΕΕΧΙ με το έτσι θέλω και να τα πάρω, τα ζητάω από τον βαγγέλη που κατά περίπτωση διαβάζει.

----------


## jpeppas

Θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί του και θα το πάρω εγώ...

----------


## vangel

Σήμερα λογικά θα είμαι στην ΕΕΧΙ. Όποιος θελήσει να δει το καταστατικό στην διάθεσή του. 

Οι καταγγελίες από μέρους μου άρχισαν ήδη σε ολόκληρη την πολυκατοικία και θα συνεχιστούν από (πυροσβεστική και πολεοδομία) και ενημερώθηκε ο πρώτος που συνάντησα, ο οποίος δέχεται να υπογράψει υπεύθυνη δήλωση ότι δεν έχει καμμία ανάμειξη σε λουκέτα, ότι δεν υπέγραψε να μπουν, ότι δεν υπέγραψε να κατέβουν οι κεραίες, ότι δεν συμφωνεί στην ποινική μου δίωξη κ ότι δεν υπέγραψε για κοινόχρηστα δικαστικά έξοδα. 

Το ταψί με το βούτυρο μπαίνει στο φούρνο και ο χορός θα αρχίσει.
Μέχρι εδώ ήταν. Μόλις τώρα μίλησα και με δεύτερο και είναι έτοιμος να υπογράψει κ αυτός ότι θέλει τα πιατάκια μου.

----------


## The Undertaker

το ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ρε παλαβέ!!!
ακόμα και είναι άκυρη (τόσο το χειρότερο γιαυτόν).Ζήτα την πρωτότυπη!

----------


## vangel

Άμα υπήρχε δεν θα την είχα; Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια απόφαση ΓΣ! Αυτό λέω τόσο καιρό.

Αύριο πηγαίνω εισαγγελέα υπηρεσίας να αιτηθώ την απόφαση της ΓΣ που εμπλέκει όπως λέει ο δικηγόρος τους όλους τους ενοίκους. Με τα υπογεγραμένα χαρτιά. Να δω και γω τελικά τι θα μου δώσει και ποιος τα υπέγραψε !!!

----------


## nikpanGR

Για να δούμε ,όταν έχει αίσιο τέλος,πού θα έχει απ ότι βλέπω.....θα φτιάξεις τον ιστό και τα καλώδια σου τακτοποιημένα?  ::  Για βοήθεια εδώ είμαι....

----------


## The Undertaker

νίκο, έχει δρόμο ακόμα.....
δύο βδομάδες τρέξιμο... τα σημάδια είναι θετικά αλλά ας μην προτρέχουμε.πήρα το καταστατικό μόλις στα χέρια μου και θα το διαβάσω το βράδυ. αύριο ή μεθαύριο θα ρωτήσω και δικηγόρους τι μέλει γενέσθαι..
βασικά, φοβάμαι το μετά όχι το τώρα..  ::

----------


## simfun

Δυστυχώς το θράσος που έχουν κάποιοι είναι και το πιο δυνατό τους όπλο αλλά επιστρέφει μπούμερανγκ εναντίον τους όταν υποτιμούν τους συνανθρώπους τους. Πραγματικά αν έχει προχωρήσει σε τέτοιες παράνομες πράξεις του αξίζει χοντρό κυνήγημα..

----------


## jpeppas

> Άμα υπήρχε δεν θα την είχα; Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια απόφαση ΓΣ! Αυτό λέω τόσο καιρό.
> 
> Αύριο πηγαίνω εισαγγελέα υπηρεσίας να αιτηθώ την απόφαση της ΓΣ που εμπλέκει όπως λέει ο δικηγόρος τους όλους τους ενοίκους. Με τα υπογεγραμένα χαρτιά. Να δω και γω τελικά τι θα μου δώσει και ποιος τα υπέγραψε !!!


sorry αν πω καμμία μαμακία, αλλα....ο δικηγόρος σου δεν είδε τα χαρτιά που κατέθεσε ο τύπος?? Υποχρεωμένοι δεν είναι οι αντίδικοι να δείξουν όλα τα χαρτιά?

----------


## vangel

Γιατί νομίζεις Δημήτρη ότι η πρόεδρος έδωσε σημασία στα χαρτιά που της κατατέθηκαν πριν πάρει την απόφαση;

Στο Πρωτοδικείο έχουν να αποφασίσουν για καμμιά 50αρια υποθέσεις. Λες να τις διαβάζουν όλες; Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω να έχουν τόσο χρόνο.

----------


## jpeppas

> Γιατί νομίζεις Δημήτρη ότι η πρόεδρος έδωσε σημασία στα χαρτιά που της κατατέθηκαν πριν πάρει την απόφαση;
> 
> Στο Πρωτοδικείο έχουν να αποφασίσουν για καμμιά 50αρια υποθέσεις. Λες να τις διαβάζουν όλες; Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω να έχουν τόσο χρόνο.


Αυτό δεν είναι δικό σου προβλήμα (λέμε τώρα)...

Αλλά ο δικηγόρος σου? Δεν είπε ότι η ΓΣ δεν υφίσταται και ότι υπάρχει πλαστογραφία και εξαπάτηση??

----------


## romias

> Οι καταγγελίες από μέρους μου άρχισαν ήδη σε ολόκληρη την πολυκατοικία και θα συνεχιστούν από (πυροσβεστική και πολεοδομία) και ενημερώθηκε ο πρώτος που συνάντησα, ο οποίος δέχεται να υπογράψει υπεύθυνη δήλωση ότι δεν έχει καμμία ανάμειξη σε λουκέτα, ότι δεν υπέγραψε να μπουν, ότι δεν υπέγραψε να κατέβουν οι κεραίες, ότι δεν συμφωνεί στην ποινική μου δίωξη κ ότι δεν υπέγραψε για κοινόχρηστα δικαστικά έξοδα. 
> 
> Το ταψί με το βούτυρο μπαίνει στο φούρνο και ο χορός θα αρχίσει.
> Μέχρι εδώ ήταν. Μόλις τώρα μίλησα και με δεύτερο και είναι έτοιμος να υπογράψει κ αυτός ότι θέλει τα πιατάκια μου.


Αυτό ειναι φίλε,αυτό ενοούσα οταν σου ελεγα για ναι,οχι,δεν απαντω,τι θα πεί δεν ανακατευονται;Τώρα θα συμετάσχουν στό "φορουμ"δια τής βίας και ο αγιος φοβέρα θέλει.Πάρτους αμπάριζα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## commando

Γυναικα Προεδρος για θεματα ψηφιακης τεχνολογιας ασυρματων δικτυων ...ενταξει δεν ειμαι φαλλοκρατης αλλα εμπειρικα και στατιστικα αν το παρεις.που ειμαστε 2500 αντρες με 10 γυναικες...Κρινει την τυχη μας μια γυναικα.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Γυναικα Προεδρος για θεματα ψηφιακης τεχνολογιας ασυρματων δικτυων ...ενταξει δεν ειμαι φαλλοκρατης αλλα εμπειρικα και στατιστικα αν το παρεις.που ειμαστε 2500 αντρες με 10 γυναικες...Κρινει την τυχη μας μια γυναικα.


ρε commando έλεος...

μήπως δεν παρατήρησες οτι και 1-2 σελίδες πίσω, ο μόνος άνθρωπος ΕΚΤΟΣ φορουμ που ασχολήθηκε με το θέμα μας, ήταν και πάλι γυναίκα?! (και την ευχαριστούμε πολύ)

δεν το βάζεις να δουλέψει λίγο πριν πετάξεις τη μ@@@@α σου?! 

Είναι θέμα τώρα αυτό που πας να το γυρίσεις?!?!  :: 
δεν πάμε offtopic/delete μαζί με το παρών post μου?

----------


## vangel

karalol ρε συ jolly  ::  

H Κα Σπυροπούλου δίνει τον καλύτερό της εαυτό σε μια περίπτωση που δικαστικά είναι δύσκολη λόγω καταστατικού, κοινόχρηστων χώρων κτλ. Οι συμβουλές της δεκτές αν και κάποιες στιγμές δεν κρύβω ότι με ισοπεδώνουν γνωρίζοντας τί έχω να τραβήξω, αλλά πιστεύω να καταφέρω να τις κάνω πράξεις με την βοήθειά της. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι η μελέτη της υπόθεσης με όλες τις αγωγές, μηνύσεις και ασφαλιστικά ανέρχεται σε τεράστιο pack χαρτούρας που δεν βγάζεις άκρη. Η μελέτη όλων αυτών καθώς και τα σημεία που έχουν μείνει ακάλυπτα πρέπει να μπουν σε μια σειρά, σε λέξεις κλειδιά πρέπει να δωθεί σημασία καί βέβαια, το σημαντικότερο, να αντικρούσουν οι ίδιοι ιδιοκτήτες και ένοικοι όλες τις κατηγορίες της Διαχείρησης εναντίον μου, με τις υπογραφές τους. 

Χαρτιά υπάρχουν. Η παρουσίαση τους είναι το κλειδί. Ο χρόνος πιέζει αλλά για όλα υπάρχει λύση. 

Την ευχαριστώ που ασχολείται (ξέρω την πίεση του χρόνου που έχει) και με υποστηρίζει. Το πιο σημαντικό για μένα είναι αυτό. Ασχέτως αποτελέσματος. 
Δεν κρίνεται το AWMN από την απόφαση αυτή commando. Ηθική ικανοποίηση θα είναι κ όχι δεδικασμένο.

PS: Σήμερα επιστρέψαμε το χρόνο πίσω... και θυμηθήκαμε το τηλεγράφημα. Ναι... αν είναι δυνατόν. Σε μια εποχή που και το email πλέον δεν καλύπτει κανέναν......

----------


## nikpanGR

Φίλε υπομονή δεν είσαι μόνος σου....και το βλέπεις...  ::

----------


## vangel

nikpanGR το άσχημο στην όλη υπόθεση και γενικώς σε όλες αυτές τις διαδικασίες είναι ότι πρέπει να είσαι τελείως ψυχρός και να μην σε νοιάζει τίποτα, κάτι το οποίο δεν με αντιπροσωπεύει. Κ όλα αυτά για να κερδίσεις κάτι που είναι αυτονόητο ότι δεν πρέπει κανείς να σου απαγορεύει να έχεις, επειδή είναι ελεύθερο και πάνω απ'όλα νόμιμο. 

Εύχομαι όμως να τελειώσει γρήγορα...

----------


## vangel

Η δίκη δεν έγινε. Υπήρχαν 3 πινάκια με αρκετούς παλαβούς. Πήρα μια γεύση για:

Ιατρείο ζώων σε υπόγειο
Υγρασία σε διαμέρισμα
Τσιμεντένια μπαρίτσα σε parking
Πινακίδα σε δρόμο και πόσο απέχει από το πεζοδρόμιο


Η πρόεδρος έκανε διαλείμματα για να της περάσει ο πονοκέφαλος. Μια τεράστια ζούγκλα σε ένα χώρο 50-60τμ.

"Ο πάγκος είναι στο κέντρο του σπιτιού; Έχει ροδάκια; Γιατί το ιατρείο είναι στο υπόγειο κ όχι στο ισόγειο;
Τα ντουλάπια κρέμονται; Η υγρασία είναι πίσω από την ντουλάπα; 
Πόσα εκατοστά είναι η μπαρίτσα; Γιατί έχει 3 αυτοκίνητα; Με το ένα παρκαρισμένο στρίβουν οι υπόλοιποι; 
Με τα δυο; Με τα τρία;"

Μια συζήτηση παραλόγου, εξωφρενικές και απίστευτες διαμάχες χωρίς λόγο και ανούσιες αιτίες, απλανές βλέμμα της προέδρου όποτε έπεφτε επάνω μου,
κρατούσε το σκυμμένο κεφάλι της και δίπλα της ένα τεράστιο pack με αγωγές... Διαχειριστές, μάρτυρες που γελούσαν, κινητά με μουσική να χτυπάνε στην αίθουσα, δικηγόροι να φεύγουν στη μέση της ακρόασης μαρτύρων να πάνε σε διπλανές δίκες ή να μιλήσουν στο κινητό. 

Από τις 35 35-38 συζητήσεις έγιναν οι 5-6. 

Αναβολή για ........ 15 ΜΑΙΟΥ .... 2008......

----------


## commando

αν δεν εχει παθει εγκεφαλικο η προεδρος βλεπω να παιρνεις αναβολες για αλλα 5 χρονια κ.ο.κ.Κατα τα αλλα επιβεβαιωθηκα οσον αφορα την τεχνικη καταρτιση των δικαστων των υγρων υπογειων στα 50 τετραγωνικα.Ημαρτον και ελεος υπαρχει κατι να λειτουργει στην ελληνικη δημοκρατια?

----------


## The Undertaker

> Η δίκη δεν έγινε. Υπήρχαν 3 πινάκια με αρκετούς παλαβούς. Πήρα μια γεύση για:
> 
> Ιατρείο ζώων σε υπόγειο
> Υγρασία σε διαμέρισμα
> Τσιμεντένια μπαρίτσα σε parking
> Πινακίδα σε δρόμο και πόσο απέχει από το πεζοδρόμιο
> 
> 
> Η πρόεδρος έκανε διαλείμματα για να της περάσει ο πονοκέφαλος. Μια τεράστια ζούγκλα σε ένα χώρο 50-60τμ.
> ...


το νόημα;; πήγες έτοιμος βαγγέλη; με όλους εκτός των 3;

----------


## vangel

Η συγκεκριμένη δίκη αφορούσε διακοπή τροφοδοσίας και αποξήλωση καλωδίων και ΜΟΝΟΝ αυτά τα δυο. Συνεπώς δεν χρειαζόταν να έχω μάρτυρες για όλα τα υπόλοιπα διότι ρεύμα πλέον δεν υπάρχει, και αποξήλωση δεν μπορεί να γίνει λόγω λουκέτων και τα υπόλοιπα δεν θα γινόντουσαν δεκτά σε μια δίκη που είναι για τα παραπάνω 2 και μονον θέματα.

Σενάριο πρώτο:
Για να πάρω τα πράγματά μου θα πρέπει να περιμένω μέχρι το 2008. Για να ανέβω να φτιάξω την τηλεόρασή μου θα πρέπει να κάνω ασφαλιστικά για το κλειδί. Τα ασφαλιστικά δεν γίνονται αμέσως. Σε κανένα δίμηνο. Για να πάρω το κλειδί θα πρέπει να βγει η απόφαση των ασφαλιστικών. Δεν βγαίνει αμέσως. Σε κανένα δίμηνο κ αυτή. 

Σενάριο δεύτερο:
Σπάω το λουκέτο. Αν το κάνω, θα τρέχω μέχρι του αγίου γιατί σίγουρα θα μου κάνει μήνυση πάλι. Επιπλέον δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω τίποτα καθώς υπάρχει απόφαση του ειρηνοδικείου που το απαγορεύει. Αν κάνει μήνυση αρχίζω από την αρχή. Συν ότι θα πρέπει να πληρώσω πάλι για τις παραστάσεις στα δικαστήρια...

Οπότε... σύμφωνα με την ελληνική δικαιοσύνη για να μπορείς να δεις τηλεόραση και να πάρεις τα πράγματά σου καθώς και κλειδί από παρανομίες άλλων χρειάζονται τα παρακάτω:

είτε 800 ευρώ για ασφαλιστικά για να πάρω τα πράγματά μου κάτι το οποίο δεν δέχεται μέχρι την αγωγή της 15/5/2008.
είτε 800 ευρώ για αγωγή κατά αυτών που έχουν βάλει τα λουκέτα, κάτι το οποίο θα με οδηγήσει σε νέο δικαστικό αγώνα και νέα έξοδα καθώς και χρόνο αν αναβληθεί.
είτε 400 ευρώ για ένα απλό εξώδικο να φτιάξω την κεραία tv κάτι το οποίο δεν βγαίνει πουθενά καθώς κανείς δεν εμφανίζεται στο αστυνομικό τμήμα καθώς ξέρουν ότι με το που θα εμφανιστούν είναι αυτόφορο.

Τώρα για τα υπόλοιπα σχετικά με awmn και την επαναλειτουργία... δεν γίνεται τίποτα με δικαστικό αγώνα εκτός και αν διαθέσω 2-3 χρόνια και βάλε από τη ζωή μου κάτι το οποίο δεν θα το κάνω.


Συνεπώς έχουμε: Τοίχους κουφούς, δικαιοσύνη τυφλή.


PS: Ο δικηγόρος της μου έδωσε αντίγραφα των αποφάσεων ΓΣ. Το 51% δεν βγαίνει. Έχουν υπογράψει 4 από τους 15 για να μην λειτουργήσει ο κόμβος... Οι υπόλοιποι στολίζουν τα δέντρα τους.

Οπότε Καλά Χριστούγεννα  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

φίλε υπομονή χρειάζεται.εγώ μπορώ να έρθω σαν μάρτυρας εάν με χρειαστείς αρκεί να με ενημερώσεις το πότε.Μόλις βγεί η απόφαση θα είσαι σίγουρα νικητής και μπορείς να διεκδικήσεις και χρηματική αποζημίωση για την χρονική καθυστέρηση,ρώτησε τον δικηγόρο σου....
Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα του 2008 αυτή είναι η κατάσταση,αλλά το δίκιο σου θα το βρείς μόνο με υπομονή και επιμονή στον στόχο σου,σου μιλώ εκ πείρας με θέματα δικαστηρίων.Μην τα παρατήσεις,βάλε τον στόχο σου και με μικρα και σταθερα βήματα θα τον φτάσεις και ας περάσει λίγος χρόνος.....αρκεί να μην τα παρατήσεις τώρα γιατι θα βρίσκεσαι μιά ζωή από κάτω.....με το άτομο πού απ ότι φαίνεται έχεις μπλέξει.....
Άκουσε την συμβουλή μου και δεν θα χάσεις..........προσπάθησε να πείσεις 5-6 ακόμα ενοίκους με ευγενικό τρόπο και επιχειρήματα,αν χρειαστείς και σ αυτό βοήθεια εδώ είμαι πάλι....

----------


## nvak

Βάζεις 2-3 κεραίες στην βεράντα σου να κοιτάν τους υπολοίπους, και τους λές οτι τις έβαλες για να τους ζεσταίνεις στα κρύα  ::   ::  
Πές ακόμη ότι αυτές είναι πιό δυνατές μιάς και πρέπει να διαπερνούν τους τοίχους !!
Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να εκπέμπουν, άφησέ το στην φαντασία τους. 
Την ίδια φαντασία που δημιούργησε τα προβλήματα.

----------


## vangel

> Βάζεις 2-3 κεραίες στην βεράντα σου να κοιτάν τους υπολοίπους, και τους λές οτι τις έβαλες για να τους ζεσταίνεις στα κρύα   
> Πές ακόμη ότι αυτές είναι πιό δυνατές μιάς και πρέπει να διαπερνούν τους τοίχους !!
> Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να εκπέμπουν, άφησέ το στην φαντασία τους. 
> Την ίδια φαντασία που δημιούργησε τα προβλήματα.


Για αυτήν εδώ έχω στα σκαριά ένα όμορφο πιατάκι 1.20. Μια χαρά θα είναι. lol

αλλά:
3 κόμβοι attika θα στηθούν 

εδώ ο πρώτος:
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=11339
Υποδομή 3-4 backbones +1 AP.
Ιδιόκτητο χωρίς άλλους ενοίκους.

Mεταμόρφωση σε ιδιόκτητο όροφο 5ου ορόφου με πιάτα στο μπαλκόνι.
Υποδομή 2 ΒΒ.

Αγ. Στέφανος σε ιδιόκτητη μεζονέτα χωρίς άλλους ενοίκους.
Υποδομή 3-4 ΒΒ +1ΑP.

Ετοιμάζονται τα στίγματα.

Όλα αυτά remote από εδώ. Έτσι επειδή μου βγήκε στην τρέλλα.

----------


## jpeppas

> Σενάριο δεύτερο:
> Σπάω το λουκέτο. Αν το κάνω, θα τρέχω μέχρι του αγίου γιατί σίγουρα θα μου κάνει μήνυση πάλι. Επιπλέον δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω τίποτα καθώς υπάρχει απόφαση του ειρηνοδικείου που το απαγορεύει. Αν κάνει μήνυση αρχίζω από την αρχή. Συν ότι θα πρέπει να πληρώσω πάλι για τις παραστάσεις στα δικαστήρια...


Ερώτηση: Σε έσενα έχουν απαγορεύεσει την πρόσβαση ή στην οικογένειά σου?
Αν είναι μόνο σε σένα, δεν μπορεί να καλέσει η μητέρα σου την πυροσβεστική για να ανεβει πάνω? Νομίζω ότι απαογερέυεται από θέμα ασφάλειας να είναι κλειδομένη η ταράτσα χωρίς να έχουν όλοι οι ένοικοι κλειδί. Αν το λουκέτο το σπάσει η Πυροσβεστική, δεν μπορούν να της κάνουν τίποτα (λογικά λέμε, Ελλάδα είναι αυτή!!)

Just asking..

----------


## The Undertaker

βαγγέλη, με την μαρία μίλησες για αυτό; τι σου είπε;

----------


## noisyjohn

Μετά από αγανάκτηση μηνών,
Προτείνω για όσους θέλουν να υπερασπιστούν με πιο δυναμικό τρόπο τα αυτονόητα:
1. Για τα μέλη awmn: Ασφαλιστικά μέτρα (π.χ παρακράτηση κοινοχρήστων πολυκατοικίας λόγω πολλών χαμένων ωρών από τα μέλη awmn) + Μήνυση κατά διαχειριστή. Θα είμαι ο πρώτος στη λίστα. Προσωπικά έφαγα 3 μέρες για τα routings που δεν έπαιζαν μέσω alekrem κλπ (!!)
Διότι ανήκουμε σε νόμιμο μη κερδοσκοπικό σύλλογο και εξ΄ αιτίας της αυθαίρετης και απροειδοποίητης στάσης δημιουργήθηκε μείζον πρόβλημα στο awmn που χρειάστηκε πάρα πολλές ώρες προσπάθειας μελών awmn για λυθεί.
2. Προσωπικά είμαι διαθέσιμος για μάρτυρας (γιατί εκείνη την απαίτηση για 1 χρόνο δωρεάν internet δεν μπορώ να την ξεχάσω...)

Το παρόν μπορεί να κοινοποιηθεί προς τον δημοφιλή διαχειριστή για ιδία χρήση (και αν θέλει ας έρθει από θησείο εδώ θα είμαι ... )

----------


## nikpanGR

kai εγώ σου έχω πεί ότι από την πρώτη στιγμή ότι με χρειαστείς είμαι εδω.....

----------


## Johny

κατ'αρχας καλη χρονια..
πρεπει να με δουλευετε!!! χαχαχαχαχ ! το νομο τον οριζω ΕΓΩ και ας ερθει οποιοσδηποτε γειτονας να μιλησει !!!! ΛΟΛ! ΕΚΤOΣ ΑΠΟ ποιο παλιος στη πολυκατικοια κανω οτι γουσταρω σε ενα χωρο που πληρωνω κ ας ειναι κοινοχρηστος(Ταρατσα)..για να μην τη δω οτι ειναι ΚΑΙ ΔΙΚΟΣ ΜΟΥ! κ οποιον τον ενοχλει αμα δεν καταλαβαινει απο λογια καταλαβαινει απο σφαλιαρες κ ας ειναι κ 80 χρονων γιαγια... για να μην βαλω 5 πιατα στο παραθυρο του δωματιου μου να σκοπευουν προς τη κουζινα της...Λοιπον γυρισα απο εξοδο τα χω τσουξει κ στεναχωριεμαι για τον φιλο που τραβηξε οτι τραβηξε αλλα συγχιστηκα!!! Ο επομενος που θα εχει προβλημα μπορει να με φωναξει να λυσω εγω το προβλημα του ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ ΑΠΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΒΛΑΜ****ΝΟ ελληνα...
Αν δεν του αρεσει ας αλλαξει σπιτι..
Υ.Γ αυτα δεν πιανουν σε οσουν νοικιαζουν σπιτι ...εγω εχω δικο μου..αν νοικιαζεις ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα οκ...  :: 

ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ ΤΟ 2008! ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟΥΣ Κ ΜΠΑΖΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΕΣ! 

( ναι ναι κραχτε με ειμαι κακος!)\
δεν υπαρχει δικαιωσυνη...υπαρχουν χερια  ::

----------


## Olympic

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά να έχουμε

Να κάνω μια πρόταση ? ο Σύλλογος να κάνει μια νομική προστασία για τα μέλη του 
Έτσι αν έχουμε και άλλα κρούσματα να είμαστε και να νιώθουμε πιο σίγουροι 

Ευτυχισμένο το 2008

----------


## NetTraptor

> ο Σύλλογος να κάνει μια *νομική προστασία*


Define... Για δώσε ΑΛΛΟ ένα definition...

Θες ασφάλεια?
Θες καλύτερους Νόμους ?
Θες Δικηγόρο?
Θες ηθική υποστήριξη?
Θες κονε στην πολική?

Πως το εννοείς και τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό το οποίο ΔΕΝ κάνουμε από τα παραπάνω και λείπει?
Άλλα θέλουν χρόνο, άλλα θέλουν κακούς τρόπους, άλλα θέλουν συμμετοχή, άλλα θέλουν έντερα και άλλα θέλουν λεφτά

Διαβάζετε τα thread, αυτά που λέει ο κόσμος με εμπειρία, την νομοθεσία, ακόμα και την δικηγόρο που απάντησε η ίδια εδώ και μην λέτε ο σύλλογος και ο σύλλογος  :: 

Στο 90%των περιπτώσεων όταν κάποιος από το AWMN λέει θέλω νομική προστασία. Ή ζηταεί κάτι το οποίο δεν υπάρχει και δεν γίνεται ή δεν ξέρει τι θέλει (απλά και μόνο το κεφάλι του ήσυχο να κάνει ότι του κατέβει) και του βάζει την ταμπέλα! Ε δεν γίνονται αυτά… sorry!

Αλλά άσε όλα τα παραπάνω… μην σε σκοτίζω… κράτα μόνο αυτό. 

Ο σύλλογος κάνει ότι μπορεί…  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Ο σύλλογος κάνει ότι μπορεί…


ο σύλλογος είναι οι πράξεις όσων τρέχουν γύρω του (είτε είναι μέλη, είτε όχι)

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Ο σύλλογος κάνει ότι μπορεί… 
> 
> 
> ο σύλλογος είναι οι πράξεις όσων τρέχουν γύρω του (είτε είναι μέλη, είτε όχι)


ούτε αυτό! ο σύλλογος είναι ... τα μέλη του !! ... τόσο απλά !!

----------


## Vigor

> Η δίκη δεν έγινε. Υπήρχαν 3 πινάκια με αρκετούς παλαβούς. Πήρα μια γεύση για:
> 
> Ιατρείο ζώων σε υπόγειο
> Υγρασία σε διαμέρισμα
> Τσιμεντένια μπαρίτσα σε parking
> Πινακίδα σε δρόμο και πόσο απέχει από το πεζοδρόμιο
> 
> Από τις 35 35-38 συζητήσεις έγιναν οι 5-6. 
> 
> Αναβολή για ........ *15 ΜΑΙΟΥ .... 2008*......


Υπήρχε κάποια εξέλιξη στην προγραμματισμένη δικάσιμο?

----------

